# EI and Low-tech low to med light



## JHG123 (Jun 14, 2010)

6o gal. Low tech (non CO2). heavily planted 
2 questions:
1. Do these target ranges also work for non-CO2 lower, light tanks?
2. On my set-up should I start out by cutting dosages in half due to no CO2?
CO2 range 25-30 ppm
NO3 range 5-30 ppm
K+ range 10-30 ppm
PO4 range 1.0-2.0 ppm
Fe 0.2-0.5ppm or higher
GH range 3-5 degrees ~ 50ppm or higher
KH range 3-5

thanks


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

Here Tom Barr recommended EI dosage for low light tanks: http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...ng-or-No-Need-for-Test-Kits?p=14659#post14659
Dosing amounts are the same but you should dose only 2 times a week instead of 3.
I have a non-CO2 tank and I dose 1 time a week.


----------

